# What Name Would You Call The Next Great Model Kit Company,aurora,polar Lights......??



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

HOWDY GANG, WAS JUST THINKING:freak: IF I HAD HIT THE RHINO POT OF GOLD AT THE END OF THE BIG MONEY RHINO CAVE SOMEDAY:jest: , WHAT WOULD I NAME MY BRAND NEW {EVERYKIND} OF MODEL KIT FACTORY??????? LET'S SEE! AURORA,POLAR LIGHTS.......WHAT NEXT??? WHAT'S YOUR ANSWER??? MINE IS.........NOVA ......LATER......RHINO.


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Ummmmmmmmmm*

Enigmatic Enterprises 
beyond imagination




improvise,adapt and overcome.We are the fellowship of modelers.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Northern Borealis


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

LAPCO


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> LAPCO


:lol: 

- GJS


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*LUNCH*



Because some big corporate monster would come along 
and gobble it up! :tongue:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

"caps lock"


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

*Borealis*


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Mine would be Deja Sprues!!


Wayne


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ERTLindberevellogramiyauroregawafix!

BTW, I always thought "Polar Lights" sounded like a cigarette.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Northern Lights


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

For awhile I thought Polar Lights meant it was a Canadian company.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

No way, eh!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hoser!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Lotta toques here too.

A cold but happy country!

LOL!

Huzz


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Some-mora


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

definately Borealis . i would even create a character ala Zacherly . A Dr. Borealis to hawk the mad creations . 
hb


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd call it 'Hoardemwhileyoucan', short for the full name: 'Hoardemwhileyoustillcancosthesesortofcompaniesusuallydontlastlong'.

And I'd have Dave Metzner as the Publicity and Information Officer.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

"Speedy Road To Insolvency"


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

If I could win the lottery, I'd call it TRENDON.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I'd call it "David Boreanaz"

Travis


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

I would call it.

"PleaseBuyMeFor24MillionBeans Model Company"

KK


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Katalyst Kits". Sorta catchy, ain't it?


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Ratzass Wax Works

Guess Who


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

_Lapco_...now that was pretty damn funny!! 'cuse me while I clean this "spit take" off my monitor.... :tongue: 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

SUNSPOTS ?..............Midnight Sun ?.......Falling Star ?...... FAILing Star ?.....Polar Bear Kits r us ?........North Star ?............Pole-larity ?........Great Northern ?.......
Aw crap, I think better late at night !!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i wonder if those LAPCO threads are gone now . what a hoot . 
hb


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

We won't turn our backs on you! inc.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

NotGoingToBeBoughtOutByRC2 Inc!


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Da Queen said:


> _Lapco_...now that was pretty damn funny!! 'cuse me while I clean this "spit take" off my monitor.... :tongue:
> 
> Hugs!
> Lisa


 I guese I don't have enough coffee in me.......LAPCO?????

Let us in!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I think it should be called RHINO MODEL COMPANY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Mitchellmania said:


> I think it should be called RHINO MODEL COMPANY!!!! :


Well, then you could call it Rhino Plasti. 
:tongue:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Capt. Krik said:


> Well, then you could call it Rhino Plasti.
> :tongue:


I'd say that name wins by a nose!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mitchellmania
I think it should be called RHINO MODEL COMPANY!!!! :


Well, then you could call it Rhino Plasti.




ChrisW said:


> I'd say that name wins by a nose!


Oh, shame on you guys! Ouch!! ;-)

No...it's good!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Pardon my horning in, but I think we all get the point now. Um... but is this a black or white issue ??


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> is this a black or white issue ??


Either way, it's GRAY-t. Er, I mean, 'Great'.

- GJS


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

"Rhino-Plasti"... :tongue: Cdub, you're killin' me dood!! That's right in there with "The Bwain that wouldn't die!" :tongue: You are a hoot, my man! A hoot!!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That snot a good name. 

Huzz


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Dave Hussey said:


> That snot a good name.
> 
> Huzz


Dave, all I can say is:




BWAH, HAH, HAH, HAH, HAH, HAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*I Love It Capt.krik......*

:lol: OUTSTANDING CAPTAIN KRIK!!!!! KNOW I HAVE TO HAVE RHINO SURGERY, MY HORN JUST FELL OFF{the big horn!} LAUGHING MY ASS OFF!!!OPPS I MEAN HORN....... LOOKS LIKE I WON'T BE HORNY FOR AWHILE:drunk: BRAVO CAPT.KRIK:thumbsup: .........LATER.........HORNLESS RHINO!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

How about a company called, "We're gonna try like hell not to be put out of business by a corporate takeover, Asian recasters, or a general decline of interest in anything other than Nascar kits, but you never can tell."


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Karl_Kolchak said:


> I guese I don't have enough coffee in me.......LAPCO?????
> Let us in!!!


LAPCO stood for the *Lost Aroura Plastic(s) COmpany*. Some folks who touted that they had the lost Aroura molds & were going to reprop & reverse engineer them & bring them back to the market. Sadly, lots of promises but no results. They became the butt of a lot of jokes as a result.

My name choice...

_*Styrene Models!!!*_

no no no no.... too... obvious.

*Prince Models* has a nice ring to it!  

*Styrene Dreams* isn't too bad either.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> How about a company called, "We're gonna try like hell not to be put out of business by a corporate takeover, Asian recasters, or a general decline of interest in anything other than Nascar kits, but you never can tell."


Great name, but there'd be no room for art on the box!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

But at least it's honest.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Who is Art and why would we want his picture on the box anyway?

Huzz


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe if it's a figure kit of Art Carney...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

My vote would be "Oval Plastics"


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I said this about a year ago: "Northern Lights" and another said it earler in this same topic. So I second that motion, now find the moola and do it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Getting back to the original purpose of this thread,
what name would I call the new model company?

*STYRENE DREAMS*


----------

